# Found a lump! :(



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,

The last couple days I've noticed Hershey has a lump under his skin, kinda near his right shoulder, but not right on the shoulder. It's maybe about as round as a nickle and doesn't feel very thick. It's loose under the skin, kinda like it's attached to the under side of the skin and it will move around when you feel of it, you know, you can kinda pinch it up with the skin. It does not seem to hurt him in the least and I'm wondering if that is somethign to worry about or not. I don't feel one like it on the other side. It has not seemed to get bigger the last couple days and is not really noticable unless you feel closely and pay attention while rubbing on him.

I wonder is it has anything to do with any of the 3 shots he had on Monday. It really seems to be no big thing and nothing painful or real obvious, but you know how we worry about our babies. Any of you have an idea about this? I hope I've made sense trying to explain it. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I know both my girls got a lump after they got their rabies shots. Don't think it was quite as big as a nickle though. They went away in about 2 weeks.
If you are really worried, can you call your vet? That's what I would do, then they can tell you weather or not to bring him in to have it checked.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I got in touch with the Vet. They say it is most likely from one of the shots, likely the rabies shot. They say it should go away with another week probably, if not they are supposed to be seeing him the first week or so of December for his neuter anyway. Thanks so much for the reply.  I am thinking positive that it's fine.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Your Welcome  I'm pretty sure that's all it is.

Good luck with the neuter, I'm sure it will be fine too!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Lola had a bump after her shots for a long time - over two weeks if I remember. It actually took a couple days after the shot before the bump showed up. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about but if you are very concerned, you can ask your vet. :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> Lola had a bump after her shots for a long time - over two weeks if I remember. It actually took a couple days after the shot before the bump showed up. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about but if you are very concerned, you can ask your vet. :wave:


That sounds about right, it was a couple of days before I noticed Hershey's little lump.  Thanks!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I had the same problem with my last chi, Ricky after he had his rabies vacination. Vet told me it was nothing to really worry about. It ended up disappearing on its own within a few days. Seems to be kind of a common thing when little ones get vacinated.


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Anytime Prince gets any kind of shot, he always gets a bump. It lasts usually about a week or two. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. It never hurts to keep an eye on it, but no worries, your little one will be fine.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie had a lump under her skin after her rabies shot. it didn't show up for a while after the vaccination...like maybe even as long as a week so i didn't make the connection. So i kinda freaked out and had to pay $60 for a vet to tell me it was from her shot.  i could tell it was getting smaller from day to day, but it took a long time to go away completely (maybe even as long as a month? don't remember exactly, but it was longer than 2 weeks) 

i'm sure your hershey is fine  but if you're worried maybe see the vet...i was a little mad about the $60 but it was worth it for my piece of mind 8)


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! You've really helped me feel better and I'll keep an eye on it. I feel almost positive it's from the shot. I appreciate you all so much! :wave:


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Jaimin also had a lump after his shots  Nothing to worry about :angel4:


----------



## bhsblonde08 (Nov 27, 2005)

How old is he? If he's older and overweight, they may develope fatty tumors under their skin. My terrier gets them...I don't think they're anything serious.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

bhsblonde08 said:


> How old is he? If he's older and overweight, they may develope fatty tumors under their skin. My terrier gets them...I don't think they're anything serious.


He is 5 months old and not overweight.


----------

